# Lexapro cannot sleep!



## Sympathyz (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been taking Lexapro 10mg every morning since Friday. This is the first medication I have ever taken for my SA/Depression and I started taking it about 3 days ago.

I simply cannot sleep at nights, I went to bed at 9pm tonight extremely tired. Then I wake up at midnight very refreshed and not tired at all. What is wrong with me! 

I can't understand why I cannot sleep, I take it in the mornings 

Has anyone else experienced this before?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

you can try reducing the dose sound's like too much serotonin, increase too much of anyone chemical can cause insomina, i got the same effect on 20mg it was awful trying too work after 3-4 hour's of sleep, even 10mg seem too much, or you can try and see if it get's better with time


----------



## HollowTheory (Nov 3, 2011)

Are you experiencing any other side effects like increased agitation/anxiety, muscle tightness, teeth-grinding, dry mouth etc? SSRIs can definitely disturb sleep, especially during the first few weeks of taking them. I agree with gotanxiety, you could ride it out and see if you adjust (i'm betting you will) or if the insomnia goes on too long or becomes too incapacitating you could try cutting the pills in half for a week or two. Some people are extra sensitive to SSRIs and need to start with super conservative doses, then build up gradually. Some people just react poorly to them in general. Too early to tell but I think it's something that will pass as your brain gets acclimated to the med. Make sure to keep in touch with your doc during the induction period and keep him/her apprised of what's going on.


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

I was sleeping a lot less and pretty lightly all throughout the night when I first started taking it. If I recall correctly it took a few weeks to go back to normal, although I was having problems taking it regularly. When I did start sleeping normally again, it was something that happened overnight, rather than getting better gradually.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Lexapro like all ssri's increase serotonin. Serotonin is produced when you are exposed to sunlight and is your body's signal to wake up, be active, do things... When exposed to darkness serotonin gets turned in to melatonin which tells the body to go to sleep. A medication that increases the effects of serotonin easily messes with sleep. I was wired 24/7 even on 1/2 the normal starting dose and I can't sleep at all even with tons of sleeping meds stacked on an ssri. I eventually start getting shaky and panicky so I don't touch ssri's. I would highly caution anyone with any sign of sleep trouble about trying them.

To help counter your ssri make sure the room is dark several hours before sleep. Preferably read a book with minimum lighting and do not watch tv or use the computer because the screen puts out one of the light wavelengths that triggers the brain like sunlight. You can take over the counter melatonin supplements and valerian root. You can now get melatonin in 10mg capsules when before everyone used to freak over a dose of 3mg. Different people are very different in sensitivity to melatonin supplements. Some take 3mcg (.3mg) and are drugged all night while others like me take 20-40mg and just barely notice. 40mg is the maximum tested dose as safe long term.


----------



## LongHardRoadOutofHell (Jan 27, 2014)

It's officially been 2 weeks.

I think I have garnered 56-70 hours of sleep these past 14 days.


----------



## Jfisch (Mar 11, 2014)

Insomnia is a common side effect of this medication, Do not worry too much. Tell your doctor, if it becomes to a point you can no longer stand then try a new medication. 

However, I will offer an alternative that I have yet to see mentioned, but talk to your doctor about the inclusion of Mirtazapine to your medication.
Mirtazapine and SSRI's (Lexapro) are often prescribed together as an augmentation strategy. 
This could be of assistance to you because a very common side effect of Mirtazapine is drowsiness, which I can confirm from personal experience. 
I currently take Lexapro and when I need to sleep but can't, I just take a Mirtazapine 15mg before bed and so far I have never remembered even trying to fall asleep. I just lay down and watch a movie and the next thing I know, I am waking up in the morning!

It could help, I would recommend it or at least looking into it!


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Have you noticed a paradoxical increase in anxiety or speed of thought?

Have you tried taking it at night?

Have you tried any sleeping pills (otc or otherwise)?


----------



## preza (Oct 13, 2008)

hi I was using it for 18 months and I couldn't easy fall asleep too. it made it harder to get up in the morning also. Apart from that 10mg did very little things for me, but 20mg fixed OCD & anxiety BUT I started gaining weight from the week that I increased to 20mg.

your best bet is to try take it evening/afternoon time and see


----------



## pattygirl (Jun 14, 2014)

*can't sleep yet*

I've been on Lexapro 7 years and weaned off 8 months ago but had to go back on cuz something came up that triggered a major panic attack so I'm back on.

Same doc and the first time he started me on 10mg, 2 weeks later on 20mg and klonopin .50mg 3 times a day till I was able to sleep on my own..I don't know how long it took but now I'm taking less klonopin, .25mg morning and mid day and .50 trazadone and can't sleep..I fall asleep but wake up on and off all night.
I also tried .50 klonopin with trazadone and it worked but afraid of taking too much klonopin and what happens if I can't sleep without these? I've started on week 4 yesterday and know I have a few more weeks till this kicks in but need to take something and I have a stubburn attitude when it comes to benzi's. Also don't want to rely on trazadone forever either..I notice it lowers my BP and my resting pulse used to be 75 and now it's 65. Takes alot to get it up there when I walk daily and started lifting small weights and cut back on carbs and all so I can lose weight, not gain it..anyway.. I have a sleep issue and hope I will be ok soon. I think too much about it and have been on Paxil 12 years ago with the same problem and eventually I slept, also prozac so now I must give this a chance..right? just feeling a little anxious cuz sleep depriviation is not a good thing. :blank


----------

